# My Meopta Meopro Review



## lonewolf247 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm just giving a little review on two new scopes that I bought, in case someone is looking for a scope in the mid-priced range, or is wanting feedback from the Meopta brand specifically.  

I've bought many scopes in the $150-300 range, and a couple Swarovski scopes in the upper price range, but not too many in the mid of the two. 

I was in the market for a scope, for a browning bar I just picked up, and another scope to top off my .257 weatherby magnum, after not being completely satisfied with the last two I tried. 

I had heard many good things about Meopta, so I went to a couple of local sporting good stores, that allow you to take the scopes outside to compare. I set out to compare the zeiss conquest HD, the Swarovski Z3, and the Meopta Meopro.   I know I limited my choices, but these were the 3 that interested me. The meostar would have been a better match pricewise, but my goal was to try to buy the meopro, if it seemed somewhat compatible to the Swarovski and Zeiss models I chose. 

It was in the evening on an overcast day, sorta dreary. A good day to compare scopes for light gathering and clarity, because they all look good on a crystal clear day. 

Anyhow, all 3 looked really good! I'm not putting down on any of the three. I really didn't want to buy the Swarovski's having to shell out money on two scopes. The Zeiss looked good as well, but I actually just preferred the reticle in the Meopta, and the price was more appealing having to buy two scopes.

 So anyhow, I did like the Meopta scope, a lot, from what I saw so I bought a 4-12x50 for the Bar, and a 6-18x50 for the .257 Weatherby. I mounted both of them, with DNZ mounts, and sighted both in. Both rifles shot better than an inch group, and I must say I am really satisfied so far!

In general, the scopes are really clear, the fast focus works well and  smooth as well as the magnification ring. 
Sighting in was fast and easy as the adjustments seemed to track true to the 1/4" per click. The scopes seemed to hold the zero too.

Time will tell on the durability . They come with a lifetime transferable warranty.

Anyhow, here they are:

The Browning Bar with 4-12x50


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 11, 2015)

Another


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 11, 2015)

The .257 with the 6-18x50


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 11, 2015)

Another:


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was wandering how they do ! I have vortex binos and leuepold scopes I can obviously see more with the binos due to them are 10x50 and gather more light. I was watching deer last night in the vortex and I couldn't even see them with my eyes. But could with the binos couldn't make out much with the scope. I am thinking g with a 6.5x20x56 on my long range gun


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 11, 2015)

^yes the 6-18x50 is on my long range rifle. I tried a 4-12x44 weaver first but wanted more power. Next I bought a Minox 4-20x50 but was not satisfied with the eye relief and the field of view. It was not easy to quickly shoulder the rifle and see the full view of the scope. I tried several distances from my eye but couldn't get it right. This Meopta 6-18x50 seems easy to look thru, access full field of view, and the eye relief seems perfect.


----------



## john386 (Nov 11, 2015)

Can't say enough good things about the Meopta scopes. The 50mm scopes pull in the light very well at dusk and dawn. Turned several guys at work on to them. Place to get them is cameralandny.com. Check for open box and demo specials. You can save a few hundred that way. I got a 3.5-10x44 Meopro a few months back for $350. Vortex 10x50 Diamondbacks are another great value. I got a nice buck two weeks ago thanks to my Vortex and Meopta combo that evening. Minox ZA5 scopes aren't to shabby either.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 12, 2015)

for just clear as a bell glass it's hard to beat the Meopta, Minox, Zeiss scopes at that price range..Meopta actually made the older Zeiss Conquest which were terrific scopes


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 17, 2015)

I got the last one I was waiting on in today. It's a 3.5-10x44. Cameraland and Euro-optics, have been running some good deals on the Meopro's.


----------



## Steve08 (Nov 17, 2015)

lonewolf247 said:


> I got the last one I was waiting on in today. It's a 3.5-10x44. Cameraland and Euro-optics, have been running some good deals on the Meopro's.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice! I was thinking about getting one. I guess I am too late now...


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 17, 2015)

Steve08 said:


> Nice! I was thinking about getting one. I guess I am too late now...



http://www.cameralandny.com/optics2/meopta.pl?page=meopta541800


http://www.eurooptic.com/search.aspx?keyword=Meopro&page=1


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's a little feedback from the 6-18x50 on my .257 Weatherby Magnum. I finished my sighting in. I'm just a deer hunter and not a marksman, but pretty much got it like I want . I shot two shots then calculated 3 clicks to move it 3/4" and it looks like it tracked perfect, on my third shot.  Wanted it 1.5" high at 100 yards.


----------



## Metric (Nov 21, 2015)

I have some Czech rifles I like a lot and figured I'd try a Czech scope on one of them. The Meopta I have is very nice and (an additional bonus) it has the German #4 style reticle. I'm not sure why they're not more popular.


----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2015)

Lonewolf247,

Great write-up.   I agree with you wholeheartedly that Meopta offers an excellent high quality scope.

A buyer would be hard pressed to buy better at twice the cost, in my opinion.

I really like the models you've bought.






Metric said:


> I have some Czech rifles I like a lot and figured I'd try a Czech scope on one of them. The Meopta I have is very nice and (an additional bonus) it has the German #4 style reticle. I'm not sure why they're not more popular.



German#4 is about my favorite hunting reticle for sure.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Dub!

I went out today to fine tune a couple of rifles, and one being the Browning Bar with the Meopta 4-12x50. I knew it was in the ballpark the other day, when I sighted it in roughly from scratch. I figured it would take me 2-3 shots, so I put 3 in the gun. I fired the first round from the cold barrel and it hit just about an inch high, with the windage being just about right. I really would have liked it at 1.5-2" high at 100, but hated to touch it. I unloaded my gun, and called it ready!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 25, 2015)

On another note, I shot a buck yesterday, with the .257 weatherby magnum and the 6-18x50, just before dark, and light the scope brings in, made it an ease to see. I was a little concerned on this particular reticle because, the post are thinner than the other scopes I bought, since this one bridges the gap between a hunting scope and target scope. To my surprise, it didn't seem to be a problem. 

I'm really liking these scopes! Light transmission is great, holding zero, tracking seems true, and overall easy to look through.


----------



## Dub (Nov 25, 2015)

That looks ready to me.

I'm fighting the urge really hard not to order another Meopta at that $349 price.

Great scopes.


----------



## Dub (Nov 25, 2015)

jglenn said:


> for just clear as a bell glass it's hard to beat the Meopta, Minox, Zeiss scopes at that price range..Meopta actually made the older Zeiss Conquest which were terrific scopes



Agreed !!!!


----------



## southwestslayer (Dec 1, 2015)

Is the reticle on these scope fixed like the old conquest?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 1, 2015)

southwestslayer said:


> Is the reticle on these scope fixed like the old conquest?



Yes, the Meopro is a second focal plane scope.


----------



## southwestslayer (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks lonewold


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 11, 2016)

I have been thinking about a new scope and looked at some today and one was a meopta meopro 3x9 and then looked through a vortex diamondback 3x9 and was blown away how much clearer the vortex was. the meopta  was not as clearly focused as the vortex. Is there a way to focus the scope? I know you can focus the crosshairs, both the scopes were on 4 power and I also looked through Leupolds, and Nikons and the vortex had all of the beat on sharpness and it was only $189.00


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 11, 2016)

Not taking anything away from the Vortex, but it's critical to have both scopes in the right focus, to do a side by side comparison. 

Even a Swarovski and Zeiss will look bad if it's out of focus.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 11, 2016)

I had them side by side, my question is there another focus for what your looking at other than the crosshairs? I was really shocked when the vortex was so much clearer and crisper than scopes costing more than twice as much.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 13, 2016)

lonewolf247 said:


> Not taking anything away from the Vortex, but it's critical to have both scopes in the right focus, to do a side by side comparison.
> 
> Even a Swarovski and Zeiss will look bad if it's out of focus.



You are right about the focus, I was in academy today and looked through a Leupold and Zeiss terra that was fuzzy on what I was looking at across the store. I adjusted the focus ring and that brought it up sharp. I have not bought a scope in several years and didn't even think about that when looking at the meopta. I am still very impressed with the vortex diamondback, they had one there also and it was just as clear as the one I looked at when I was at another store looking at the meopta. I will be going back to look at the meopta soon and will adjust the focus on the display I was looking at. Academy has the Zeiss terra 3x9x42 on sale for $299.00 something to think about. I have a conquest and have read where the terra is not as good though.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 13, 2016)

Buckbuster said:


> You are right about the focus, I was in academy today and looked through a Leupold and Zeiss terra that was fuzzy on what I was looking at across the store. I adjusted the focus ring and that brought it up sharp. I have not bought a scope in several years and didn't even think about that when looking at the meopta. I am still very impressed with the vortex diamondback, they had one there also and it was just as clear as the one I looked at when I was at another store looking at the meopta. I will be going back to look at the meopta soon and will adjust the focus on the display I was looking at. Academy has the Zeiss terra 3x9x42 on sale for $299.00 something to think about. I have a conquest and have read where the terra is not as good though.





Yes, the focus means everything, when trying to look through a scope!

In my case, for the sake of this review, I had narrowed my search, to a very small group before going to the store to do my side by side comparisons. 

I had certain criteria that I was looking for, having  already owned a Swarovski Habicht, (previous model to the Z3), I knew I liked that one. I had heard about the Zeiss Conquest HD, and talks of the Meopta being fairly close in quality of glass and features, for a lot less money, that I wanted to see for myself.

So anyhow, in my conclusion of the ones I compared, I honestly didn't see enough justification to buy the Swarovski, or the Zeiss, when the Meopta held it's own really well with the others.

It was really crisp, clear, & light transmission of all three seemed about the same.  In hindsight after purchasing, mounting and sighting in, the two I've done so far, both hold zero, track true to the # of clicks I calculated needed to move the point of impact, and everything has been flawless.

I also bought two Zeiss Terra's at half priced on black Friday, and I did a little review of them as well.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9872873


I always say, the best thing to do, when buying a scope, is to go view them in person, and side by side, if you are unsure about which one you want.  In the case of the vortex scope you mention, if you like it, by all means buy one!

Vortex seems to be a great company, with a good reputation, warranty, and a great following.  I can't speak from experience, but those who own them seem to like them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2020)

A lot has changed in the optics world since this thread was started....greater magnification factor, larger tracking range...insane number of reticles, etc.

One constant has been the value of the Meopta line.  Great quality in the original post....great quality today.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 5, 2020)

??????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 5, 2020)

Y'all are making me think. I have 8 or 9 leupolds including pistol scopes and ML/shotgun scopes.
 Have been wanting a new deer rifle and wondering what different scope I would put on it. But I can't think of a practical rifle application that is not already covered by guns I already have. Got several that haven't killed in years...
I'll make it a point to take a peek through a Meopta and a Vortex. That might help me make up my mind...


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 5, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Y'all are making me think. I have 8 or 9 leupolds including pistol scopes and ML/shotgun scopes.
> Have been wanting a new deer rifle and wondering what different scope I would put on it. But I can't think of a practical rifle application that is not already covered by guns I already have. Got several that haven't killed in years...
> I'll make it a point to take a peek through a Meopta and a Vortex. That might help me make up my mind...



Leupold has always been a solid choice!  They have set the bar on warranties, that only 2 or 3 other brands dare to offer. Biggest difference I see from Leupold to Meopta, is better glass and coatings, which makes for a much better clear, crisp, picture, along with better light transmission.


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Y'all are making me think. I have 8 or 9 leupolds including pistol scopes and ML/shotgun scopes.
> Have been wanting a new deer rifle and wondering what different scope I would put on it. But I can't think of a practical rifle application that is not already covered by guns I already have. Got several that haven't killed in years...
> I'll make it a point to take a peek through a Meopta and a Vortex. That might help me make up my mind...



Mainly Leupolds on my few rifles, too.

That being said, each has a size/type in fitting with what I intended  that gun for.....hunting rifles....set it and forget it turrets. Always had good experiences with Leupold.

Likely going to step out of my norm on my next couple scopes as I’m wanting to   add some with beefy turrets made for shot-to-shot adjusting as well as a reticle that allows quick holds for non-wrenching shots. Vortex Razors & NF NXS have my interest.


My point being, I am sticking with companies with known track records and solid reputations.  Meopta is certainly one such company.


----------



## marlin (Dec 6, 2020)

Has anyone tried the dichroic reticle system? If so how did you like it? I’m thinking about trying one.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 6, 2020)

marlin said:


> Has anyone tried the dichroic reticle system? If so how did you like it? I’m thinking about trying one.


There's not a lot of information on those out there. That was going to be the scope I purchased but a battery-powered illuminated scope popped up on the market and I couldn't resist it. Looking back, I think I probably made the correct choice. The illumination can go from very, very faint to a very bright dot. The low setting is perfect for hunting at the edge of legal times.


----------



## marlin (Dec 6, 2020)

I have an opportunity to get a R1 3x12x56 with the dichroic a pretty good deal. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 7, 2020)

that's a $1k scope with a 1" tube erector system


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 7, 2020)

I purchased a used Meopta Artemis 2000 6x42 with German #4 reticle to go on my Rem 700 in 7 Mag.  I like a lot of things about it.  Glass is very clear. I love the reticle.

The eye relief is not quite as generous as the Leupold it replaced (which is missed on a magnum).  I will also say that it left a couple country bumpkins scratching our heads when sighting it in: one click = 1 CM @ 100 M.  Me no hablo metric.  Turns out it's about 1/3" at 100 yds.  It looks like their newer stuff is 1/4" at 100 yds.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 7, 2020)

went through the same with my Artemis 1CM=.394"


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 7, 2020)

I don’t own a Artemis, so I can’t comment from 1st hand experience. I can tell you that the Meopro is 1/4” per click at 100 yards. Mine also seem to track very true.(see post #12)

I’m guessing that maybe the Artemis, was not really designed with the US destination in mind, but some were sent over here as overstocked items possibly, because they don’t seem as popular?

The Meopro, is a very close design to the Zeiss Conquest if it’s not the same scope, since Meopta was contracted out to make them, with Schott glass. It was designed with the US destination in mind. It’s 1/4”at 100 yards and such. This might even explain a difference in eye relief possibly.

I will tell that the eye relief, and eye box seem absolutely perfect for me. Every bit as good as the Leupold scopes I’ve owned. It’s so easy to shoulder my rifles and have full view of the scope.

I do have one on a .35 Whelen, and distance from the eye is no concern. Anymore would be a waste. The longer the eye relief, the smaller the field of view. It’s a principle of optics, all else being equal, of course. Too of eye relief, is a much bigger problem.

I owned a Minox ZA5, in 4-20x50, with near a 5” eye relief! I bought as a long range hunting scope originally for my .257 Weatherby mag. It was probably the worst optical purchase mistake I’ve ever made. The eye relief was so long, and the field of view was so small on the higher magnification settings, the scope was almost useless past 14X or so, as far as hunting was concerned. On the bench it was fine, but otherwise, not so much. The eye box was awful as well.

I ended up selling it. I told him about the eye relief thing, and the magnification just being too much for my hunting scope. . He had owned one before, and sold it, and was glad to find mine. He wanted it for a target scope, and he liked it. I was glad it worked out that way....


----------



## returntoarchery (Dec 7, 2020)

I got a Meopta MeoPro 4.5-14x50 T McWhorter HV for my Rem Sendero 270. I like it a lot.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 7, 2020)

The Artemis is an older steel tube scope that had middle of the road pricing from when Meopta was just getting popular here.


----------



## 280 Man (Dec 7, 2020)

lonewolf247 said:


> I don’t own a Artemis, so I can’t comment from 1st hand experience. I can tell you that the Meopro is 1/4” per click at 100 yards. Mine also seem to track very true.(see post #12)
> 
> I’m guessing that maybe the Artemis, was not really designed with the US destination in mind, but some were sent over here as overstocked items possibly, because they don’t seem as popular?
> 
> ...



 Meopta is one of the worlds largest consumers of Schott glass..


----------

